# connect to the internet



## Englishisgreat

Hello,

Als iemand problemen met het internet heeft, kun je dan zeggen:

Ik kan voortduurend geen internetverbinding met mijn PC tot stand brengen.

Is de zin juist met de de uitdrukking "internerverbinding tot stand brengen" juist ?

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Reepicheep

Hoi Christos,

Op zich kan dat, maar als je het wat vlotter wil zeggen (zeker als het spreektaal is), is 'Ik heb de hele tijd geen internet' misschien beter.
En ik denk dat je 'met mijn PC' gerust weg kan laten.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hoi Reepicheep,

Hartelijk bedankt voor uw feedback. 

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Reepicheep

Graag gedaan.

Maar wat is de context?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello,

Ik wilde het algemeen weten als er zijn problemen met internet en wat je een Nederlanderlandse gespreekspartner kunt zeggen.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Reepicheep

Ja, dan zeg je inderdaad: 'Ik heb geen internet.'


----------



## Englishisgreat

Je heeft gelijk. En professioneel gezien als je een email of brief aan een Internetprovider schrijft om een beetje eleganter te klingen ?


----------



## bibibiben

Als het een beetje minder informeel moet, zou je dit kunnen zeggen:
Mijn internetverbinding werkt niet.

Of als de verbinding onbetrouwbaar is:
Mijn internetverbinding valt (voortdurend) weg.
Mijn internetverbinding is niet stabiel.

Je kunt ook wel proberen een uitdrukking als _tot stand brengen_ erin op te nemen, maar het is een mondvol en waarschijnlijk formeler dan nodig is.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Reepicheep and bibibiben,

Hartelijk bedankt voor uw hulp.

Groetjes

Christos


----------

